# mantids in florida



## Geckospot (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello. Im new here. I live in central Florida and would like to know what species of mantis can be found in my area. I cant find much info on the web. What are the best techniques for locating and catching mantis. Should I look on trees, bushes, in tall grass, by water etc? To I just sweep the grass with a butterfly net? Whats the best time of day to search. I've heard they're noctournal, but walking around the woods at night kind of sketches me out.

If anyone living in the central florida area has mantids and wants to trade some, I have Death heads,discoids and more. [email protected]


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey, I live in florida too and I have to say this is a good place for mantids. You are lucky enough to be in the only state with bark mantids (usually found on pines in the evening). You can also find up to ten others some rare (little yucatan) and others common(grass-like mantids). Well welcome and good luck. I would just suggest checking trees and buildings in the evenings and mornings.


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2005)

Check grassy/weedy areas. Look for areas full of grasshoppers. Weeds waist to chest deep. Anytime of day is fine. Just look closely into and on top of the plants.


----------



## Reeves (Sep 12, 2005)

Mantis Keeper - Have you personally caught any bark mantids?


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 12, 2005)

Thats great to hear. Im going to look in the woods over in geneva tomorrow. Are they easy to see on the grass and trees? Will I have any success sweeping the grass with a net? Are they usually low on the tree trunk and where should I look for ootheca?

Hey Mantis keeper.... Where in Florida are you? I live in altamonte springs.

Thanks everyone


----------



## garbonzo13 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey there fellow Floridians. Down in Ft Myers here.  I have only found B. Borealis. Alot of stick bugs here to. Happy hunting Geckospot :wink:


----------



## Ian (Sep 13, 2005)

check out this like, there is a bit of info on the species that can be found...

http://entnemdept.ifas.ufl.edu/choate/mantid_key2_03.pdf

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Sep 13, 2005)

Reeves, yes I have caught them. Matter of fact I have a female now. Going out for a male this weekend. I am in Central Florida also, srry but I won't get any more detailed than that at this point. Glad that there are more of us down here though.


----------



## francisco (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello Guys,

This is for those members who live in Florida.

I am looking for some Mantoida maya, I need pairs or ootheca.

I also need some more G grisea.

I can buy or I can trade for other mantis, like Rhombodera megaera,Hiredula menbranacea,S baccetti,S lineola,P agrionina,C gemmatus,Euchomenella sp.

Please let me know, if any is available.

thanks.

FT


----------



## Reeves (Sep 14, 2005)

> Reeves, yes I have caught them. Matter of fact I have a female now. Going out for a male this weekend. I am in Central Florida also, srry but I won't get any more detailed than that at this point. Glad that there are more of us down here though.


If you have any luck breeding or collecting them please let me know if you have any extra nymphs or ootheca you would be willing to sell/trade.

As far as collecting goes, do you find them year-round?

I usually visit the Ft. Lauderdale area every Christmas, and I would certainly like to hunt some down if possible.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Sep 14, 2005)

I have never tried lookin for grisea in the winter. However, when I caught my female last year, winter was well underway before she laid her third or fourth ooths. I found her in the adult stage as well as one in the nymph stage so I am reasonably sure they are out year round. francisco, I am also looking for maya, they are very elusive. As for trading for grisea, srry, first off, I still need a male, second, I already have any possible trades planned for them so unless I find another pair entirely, you'll have to either wait a year, or get them from someone else. Anyway, good luck everyone with their breeding, catching, and raising.


----------

